# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Spiraal verwijderd!

## romy1985

Ik heb meer dan een week geleden mijn spiraal laten verwijderen. Normaal word ik de 1e van de maand altijd ongesteld. Ik ben het nu nog steeds niet. Voel ook geen pijn in mijn onderbuik, iets wat ik normaal wel heb. Is het normaal? Is mijn baarmoeder gewoon een beetje van streek door het verwijderen??

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Romy,

Door het verwijderen van de spiraal kan het dat je hormoonhuishouding wat door de war is. Gewoon even afwachten, bij sommige dames kan het wel een jaar duren voordat de menstruatie weer normaal opgang komt. Meestal duurt het een paar maanden voordat de menstruatie weer helemaal op gang komt.

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Romy,

De opzet van een spiraaltje is het huishouden van de baarmoeder verstoren. Soms zitten er zelfs hormonen in. Als je dit weet kun je je voorstellen dat er een herstel periode nodig is. Maar dit geldt ook voor de (pril)pil ed. Dus gewoon wat geduld hebben.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Elisabeth9

Romy: Ik denk inderdaad hetzelfde als Ikke en Sylvia....het lichaam moet even de tijd krijgen om alles weer normaal te regelen, dat gebeurde nu onder invloed van het spiraaltje....als je menstruatie weer op gang komt zal dat altijd een andere dag kunnen krijgen, dat verspringt....als pilslikker wist ik ook altijd exact wannneer je menstruatie komt, dat wordt zo geregeld maar als je dan stopt, dan wordt het anders!!! even geduld hebben denk ik, en je vooral "niet" ongerust maken....bij twijfel je arts raadplegen...sterkte Romy....
Groeten van Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------

